# Camel hump fat



## qadelq (Jun 22, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I try to made soap from hump fat, can anyone give me the properties the hump fat ? i search on all soap calc but all they not contain camel fat or tallow in their list.

Thanks


----------



## artemis (Jun 22, 2018)

Try this thread: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/index.php?threads/68517/


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 22, 2018)

NaOH Sap is .144 approx. I Carrot Seed Oil for the sap in soapee. Can I ask where you found Camel Hump Fat? Maybe you have a better source than I have found.


----------



## qadelq (Jun 22, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> NaOH Sap is .144 approx. I Carrot Seed Oil for the sap in soapee. Can I ask where you found Camel Hump Fat? Maybe you have a better source than I have found.



in my country (libya) is available and very cheap

_"I Carrot Seed Oil for the sap in soapee"  _do you mean I select Carrot Seed Oil in soapee when I use hump fat ? 

many thanks


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 22, 2018)

qadelq said:


> in my country (libya) is available and very cheap
> 
> _"I Carrot Seed Oil for the sap in soapee"  _do you mean I select Carrot Seed Oil in soapee when I use hump fat ?
> 
> many thanks


You are lucky to be able to acquire Camel Fat cheap, we pay a fortune for it in the US. Yes, select Carrot Seed Oil. I do not make 100% Hump Fat soap (only 20%) mainly because of cost, but would love to hear it you try it. Bet it would make a really nice soap and I need to visit Libya


----------



## qadelq (Jun 22, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> You are lucky to be able to acquire Camel Fat cheap, we pay a fortune for it in the US. Yes, select Carrot Seed Oil. I do not make 100% Hump Fat soap (only 20%) mainly because of cost, but would love to hear it you try it. Bet it would make a really nice soap and I need to visit Libya



Thank you,  I'll share with you the result of my test


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 22, 2018)

qadelq said:


> Thank you,  I'll share with you the result of my test


 thankyou, will be anxious to find out. I could make a small batch of higher CF for myself. Just to expensive to make and sell.


----------



## zanzalawi (Jun 22, 2018)

artemis said:


> Try this thread: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/index.php?threads/68517/


i just read that thread, i'm cracking up over here! hump DAYYYY! 

its not something i'd ever heard of honestly- soaping with hump fat, or camel milk for that matter. so interesting!


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 22, 2018)

zanzalawi said:


> i just read that thread, i'm cracking up over here! hump DAYYYY!
> 
> its not something i'd ever heard of honestly- soaping with hump fat, or camel milk for that matter. so interesting!


It makes a beautiful super creamy soap, much better than GM soap in my opinion


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 23, 2018)

Welcome qadelq!

Last Christmas our local Trader Joe's sold a castile soap made with camel milk....and I really liked it!  It was great for dry winter skin. I meant to try and copy it, but forgot...have to put that on my list.


----------



## Relle (Jun 23, 2018)

$25 a litre  here for camel milk and not readily available, so not soaping with camel milk here.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 23, 2018)

lenarenee said:


> Welcome qadelq!
> 
> Last Christmas our local Trader Joe's sold a castile soap made with camel milk....and I really liked it!  It was great for dry winter skin. I meant to try and copy it, but forgot...have to put that on my list.


Problem is, the milk is $32 per pint. We have to purchase from a Broker out of Santa Monica. There is a Camel Farm in the San Diego area but they are not allowed to sell the milk. They do make and sell soap from their Camel's Milk


----------



## redhead1226 (Jun 23, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> You are lucky to be able to acquire Camel Fat cheap, we pay a fortune for it in the US. Yes, select Carrot Seed Oil. I do not make 100% Hump Fat soap (only 20%) mainly because of cost, but would love to hear it you try it. Bet it would make a really nice soap and I need to visit Libya



How is the soap at 20%? better to use the milk or the fat?


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 23, 2018)

redhead1226 said:


> How is the soap at 20%? better to use the milk or the fat?


I put 8 oz milk and 20% fat in my soaps now and love them. I found even 8 oz of the camel milk which is half my liquid requirement made a very nice soap. I also purchase these 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07C1PDF2H/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

https://desertfarms.com/ this is where I purchased the fat and liquid milk. It really is cheaper to use the powder


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 23, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Problem is, the milk is $32 per pint. We have to purchase from a Broker out of Santa Monica. There is a Camel Farm in the San Diego area but they are not allowed to sell the milk. They do make and sell soap from their Camel's Milk



I think that's the place we drive by on the way up to Julian - always meant to stop, but you have to book in advance.

It's been a long time since I tried a powdered milk in soap; does it create that stinky smell that liquid soap does?

Oh lord, just visited their website: they sell a serum of 75% raw milk, but no preservative listed on the label...


----------



## redhead1226 (Jun 23, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> I put 8 oz milk and 20% fat in my soaps now and love them. I found even 8 oz of the camel milk which is half my liquid requirement made a very nice soap. I also purchase these
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07C1PDF2H/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> https://desertfarms.com/ this is where I purchased the fat and liquid milk. It really is cheaper to use the powder



Im afraid to ask how they get the fat? What do you put on the label for Camel fat? I would think people think like me - like hey thats gross lol. But even when they know my soap has lard they freak out. They have no idea what great soap it makes.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 23, 2018)

lenarenee said:


> I think that's the place we drive by on the way up to Julian - always meant to stop, but you have to book in advance.
> 
> It's been a long time since I tried a powdered milk in soap; does it create that stinky smell that liquid soap does?
> 
> Oh lord, just visited their website: they sell a serum of 75% raw milk, but no preservative listed on the label...


Yes that is the one I was thinking of. That serum sounds very gross, but then I do not use gm lotions either. Just never liked the thought of raw milk as a lotion. The powdered does not get stinky, but I do not add my milks to my lye either, I add them to my oil



redhead1226 said:


> Im afraid to ask how they get the fat? What do you put on the label for Camel fat? I would think people think like me - like hey thats gross lol. But even when they know my soap has lard they freak out. They have no idea what great soap it makes.


 Quite sure you know how they acquire the fat . I label it as hump fat


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 23, 2018)

I vote for liposuction.  Those camels on Relle video's are sweet!


----------



## zanzalawi (Jun 24, 2018)

lenarenee said:


> I vote for liposuction.  Those camels on Relle video's are sweet!



LOL That makes me think of fight club [emoji1]
I would name my soaps “Zanza’s Lovehandles”


----------



## HoliHealerz (Feb 20, 2022)

cmzaha said:


> NaOH Sap is .144 approx. I Carrot Seed Oil for the sap in soapee. Can I ask where you found Camel Hump Fat? Maybe you have a better source than I have found.


Why do you say carrot seed oil? Arent there any fats that are closer in properties than carrot seed?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 22, 2022)

cmzaha said:


> NaOH Sap is .144 approx. I Carrot Seed Oil for the sap in soapee.





HoliHealerz said:


> Why do you say carrot seed oil? Arent there any fats that are closer in properties than carrot seed?


According to the following, it seems that you can use tallow (190–202 mg KOH/g) or lard (192–203 mg KOH/g) for the SAP value of Camel Hump Fat. Which makes a lot more sense to me than *carrot seed oil, cold pressed* which, as far as I know, is an essential oil, a pricey one at that! I was quite surprised to see it listed on *SoapCalc*.  Please see *Carrot Oil* thread.

Source:
*



			CHARACTERIZATION OF HACHI (CAMELUS DROMEDARIUS) FAT EXTRACTED FROM THE HUMP
		
Click to expand...

*


> *3.2.2. Saponification value*
> The saponification value of Hachi fat was 202.3.
> 
> This value is directly related to the mean molecular mass (Ali, Ali, Ahmed, & Ullah, 2008). The low saponification value indicates that the Hachi fat has a higher molecular weight than common oils. This higher molecular weight is due to presence of high proportion of long chain fatty acids C16 and C18 (more than 80%).



*Camel Hump Oil* made from the fat is used in cooking and is said to be beneficial to skin.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 22, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> According to the following, it seems that you can use tallow (190–202 mg KOH/g) or lard (192–203 mg KOH/g) for the SAP value of Camel Hump Fat. Which makes a lot more sense to me than *carrot seed oil, cold pressed* which, as far as I know, is an essential oil, a pricey one at that! I was quite surprised to see it listed on *SoapCalc*.
> 
> Source:
> http://ssu.ac.ir/cms/fileadmin/user..._dromedarius__fat_extracted_from_the_hump.pdf
> ...


It really makes no difference if you use the Carrot Seed Oil Sap Value. Any soap calc I have used lists it and it works perfectly with Camel Fat which I have used many times in soap. I had a line of Camel fat soaps for a few years. When I researched the particular hump fat I was using the Sap value was closest to Carrot seed sap values.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 22, 2022)

What an interesting thread! I see now that the Desert Farms place referenced a few years back in the original part of the thread, does sell raw camel milk now. Based on your description, @cmzaha I'm very tempted to try the soap with camel fat and either powdered or fresh milk. Did you notice any smell similar to lard or tallow? Just wondering if I need to add some FO or EO.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 23, 2022)

No, I did not notice any smell and I used both the milk and fat. In fact I still have some of both in the freezer.


----------



## HoliHealerz (Mar 6, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> According to the following, it seems that you can use tallow (190–202 mg KOH/g) or lard (192–203 mg KOH/g) for the SAP value of Camel Hump Fat. Which makes a lot more sense to me than *carrot seed oil, cold pressed* which, as far as I know, is an essential oil, a pricey one at that! I was quite surprised to see it listed on *SoapCalc*.  Please see *Carrot Oil* thread.
> 
> Source:
> http://ssu.ac.ir/cms/fileadmin/user..._dromedarius__fat_extracted_from_the_hump.pdf
> ...


Thank you zany.  After some of my own research, I arrived at the same conclusion.  There was the tallow and after that the duck believe it or not.  I could not answer until now because I was banned for 'argumentativeness' when I merely defended myself against labels that were placed on me for speaking the facts about HP vs Cold process.  Took the matter to some less bias experts and researched it AGAIN.  coming up with the same conclusion.  Of course scientific facts are independent of personal or group bias. 
Anyway, nice to see you again and thank you for giving me some scientific support confirming my research.  There were some who said that there are MANY other fats close to camel fat but failed to name them.  Turns out - there weren't.  For one reason, that there are only a few animal fats listed and another reason is that vegetable fat is not suitable as a substitute to an animal fat as closely as another animal fat.  So sheep or beef.


----------



## HoliHealerz (Mar 6, 2022)

cmzaha said:


> It really makes no difference if you use the Carrot Seed Oil Sap Value. Any soap calc I have used lists it and it works perfectly with Camel Fat which I have used many times in soap. I had a line of Camel fat soaps for a few years. When I researched the particular hump fat I was using the Sap value was closest to Carrot seed sap values.


Do you think that you could provide your justification for this choice? Some numbers? 
I mean how did you arrive at "It doesn't make any difference?". Also, out of all the oils and fats listed, how did you arrive at a carrot vs an animal or even a higher fat vegetable such as  perhaps avocado (just an example).  
I am just asking very scientific questions here - there should never be any HOT TOPICS among scientific thinkers who are seeking the facts and the evidences.
Thanks.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Mar 6, 2022)

cmzaha said:


> NaOH Sap is .144 approx. I Carrot Seed Oil for the sap in soapee.


Have you realised that Soapee (just as SMFriend and SoapCalc.net) lists the *KOH* SAP of carrot seed oil as 0.144, i. e. the NaOH SAP = *0.103*?


----------

